# PSN Network Down - DDOS Hackers



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

it appears the PSN Network has been hacked again 
Some bunch of idiots launched a DDOS, seriously get a life scumbags.

Only annoyed as I am trying to clear a PS3 of all my data for an ebay sale.

John


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

Yeah they also tried to DDos xbox live too but MS are better prepared for things like that. The guy who done it said he wanted to prove that sony's network is no more secure than it was in 2011 when it was last compromised. Apparently Sony doesn't block modded firmware and he was able to log into a Sony administrative server.


----------

